# Weird Question



## Champysmom (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, it has been two months since we lost of sweetheart. And, lately at night I woke up and could hear him breathing and actually moving around. I was convinced I was nuts, but then, my husband told me that he actually "saw" him lying on the floor and hear him getting a drink of water.

I know, this is one of those oddball spiritual things, but has anyone else eperienced something like this? We loved this dog so dearly, and we miss him terribly, and I am wondering if is simply our minds playing trick on us. 

Any words of wisdom would be so welcome. 

I think he is saying to us not to grieve - - that he is always with us. Dunno, I still cry every day. 

Thanks for listening


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I think that the head finds it hard to give up the images of deep/pure love in the heart...


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I've had similar experiences and I recall others here have too. I think its their way of letting us know they are ok.

After my previous golden passed, I had cleaned the window she use to always look out from of all the nose smears. We didn't have another dog, but shortly thereafter the nose smears reappeared where she use to look out.


----------



## Champysmom (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow, so I am not nuts!!! Thank you !


----------



## goldenchamp2 (Feb 16, 2008)

I know what you mean....I think this is weird...but we have 2 goldens now...one named "Champy" . But when our first golden "Jobe" passed 20 yrs ago, my husband wasn't with me when I had to put him down. It was an emergency situation and out of his control..not able to be there. We grieved terribly. That night after putting him down, we were sitting outside on a bench on small town street @ 1am ..street was dead quiet. We were sad and crying. My husband was so sad he wasn't with me to say good bye to our sweet Jobe. Then out of the darkness came a golden retriever from a side street. No dogs run loose on this street. He was right there, he walked toward us..we both saw him..then he was gone. To this day we both believe it was Jobe coming to say good bye to my husband. My heart goes out to you and your husband...when the time is right you will fill your heart with another golden...we have had 3 since.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> I think that the head finds it hard to give up the images of deep/pure love in the heart...


Beautifly said! We lost Buckwheat in May of 2005. Now and then it feels as though he is stepping on my legs on the bed not long after I lay down. Happens every few months. Can't explain it.. but I love what LibertyMe wrote. I am so sorry for your pain.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

No, your not nuts. my lab was almost 15 when she passed away. not long after she was gone I thought I heard her barking but I never said anything to anyone. my son was home at the time and he said I think I just heard Emily barking! we both heard the same thing and we were the only ones home, sounds weird but when my husband took her that morning to be put down we couldnt go, but we were the last ones to see her go so maybe she was telling us she was okay. 

I'm sorry for your loss.

Debbie & mason


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> I think that the head finds it hard to give up the images of deep/pure love in the heart...


Mary has said it perfectly, it is your mind and heart's way of comforting you.

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*no, You Are Not Nuts. I Have Told Of Hunt Here Before, But You Were Not Here Then. *

*thirty Odd Years Ago Our Insurance Man & His Wife Lost Their Dalmatian, Daisy. Mr. D Told Me They Would Be Sitting There And Hear Her Scratch At The Door Ands One Would Say To The Other To Let Her In/out, Then Realize She Was Gone. I Thought They Were Just Grieving For Her So Much They Were Imagining Things, Trying To Keep Her Alive.*

*we Use To Watch Unsolved Mysteries And Laugh At The Stories Of Ghosts, Visits From Beyond, Etc. Until............*

*hunter And Kaycee Were Littermates That We Got At About 8 Vweeks Old. They Were So Much Alike, Yet So Different. She Was Always A Chicken Dog, He Was Bold. She Liked To Lick Feet And Legsa--would Pick At My Sox In Winter Til I Took Them Off So She Could Lick My Feet. Hunter Liked To Kick Arns, Necks, Faces. Kaycee Had A Slow Pretty Dry Lick. Hunter, Well His Big Tobgue Was Like A Lasagna Noodle Fresh Ouyt Of Water. Slobber Everywhere.*

*well, When A New Heartworm Preventative, Proheart6 Came Out It Was Suppose To Be The Best Thing Sice Toilet Paper Was Invented. And As Safe As Drinking Water. The Dog Got An Injection Twice A Year, No More Monthly Pills. I Waited Til It Had Been Out A Good While Then Decided To Start My Dogs On It One At A Time. Hunter Was First. It Killed Him---autoimmune Hemolytic Anemia And Severe Liver Damage. He Spent A Week In Icu, But Could Not Beat Them Both And Died At 8:40 Five Years Ago Tonight.*

*i Had Never Used A Computer, But Went To Our Little Local Library And They Showed Me How. I Just Typed In Proheart6 Abd There Was A Floof Og Stories Of Dogs That Had Died Or Almost Died After Getting It. The First One Was A Lady In Nc Who Lost Her Shistzu, Duker, To Aiha After His Injection. The Next Was One In Colorado Who Took All 3 Of Hers In The Same Day. In Two Months, Yasha Was Dead Of Aiha, Niki Dead Of Liver Damage, Caset On Meds--and Still Is 6 Years Later. And One And On.*

*well, I Was So Guilt Ridden, I Had Killed My Precious Hunter By Switching Him From Pills To Yhe Injection. If Only I Had Researched Ph6 First. Never Mind I Had Never Used A Computer. If I Could Research Afterwards, I Could Have Done So Before Hand. I Had Trouble Sleeping And Eating Abd Lost 40 Pounds.*

*hunter Had Always Had To Sleep Where He Could See My Face. If I Rolled Over, He Crossed Over To My "face Side". There Were Times I Would Wake With The Feeling Of Being Watched And By The Light Of My Clock I Could See Him Sitting On The Floor Watching Me. I Would Be To Closeto The Edge Of The Bed For Him To Have Room. I Would Move Over And He Would Get Up There ...room Enough To Be On My "face Side." But He Always Woke Me Up Slobbering On My Neck, In My Ear And Hair.*

*one Mornong He Woke Me Up Frenching Me Hair And Ear But When I Opened My Eyes It Was Still Dark. I Thought He Must Need To Go Potty To Wake Me Up Before Sunrise. Then I Got Fully Awake And Remembered Hunter Had Been Gone 8 Monthsa*

*it Was His Sister Kaycee Slobbering All Over Me, Something She Had Never Done. And Suddenly I Knew Without A Doubt Hunter Was Using His Sister's Body To Let Mt Know He Was Fine, He Loved Me, He Did Not Blame Me For Hid Death And He Knew I Loved Him.*

*i Dids Not Tell Antone About This For A While And When I Did, My Hubby And Bos Thought I Had Gone Ogg The Deep End. But Then They Realized I Was Eating And Sleeping Better, I Could Talk About Hunter Without Drying Every Time....and They Believed It Was As I Said.*

*i No Longer Felt Guilt, Just Anger That Fort Dodge Had Been Not Quite Trythful With Folks. I Had Found That Theypretty Much Ignored The Reactions And Deaths Til The Fda Made Them Make Label Changes, Ironically, Death Was Added The Day Hunter Got His Fatal Injection.*

*i Always Hunter To Visit Me Again Thry Kaycee, But He Never Did. It Was Just That One Time, But It Was A Very Important Visit As It Got Me Back On The Right Track. *

*by The Way, Hunter Died 0ct 16, 2003 And On Sepy 3, 2004, The Fda Had Them Pull Ptohrart Because Of All The Reactions And Deaths. It Was Just Allowed Back On This Summer After It Was "reformulated", But It Carries A Ton Of Warnings---be Extremely Careful Of Using It On Dogd With Allergies, Even Food Allergies (best Not To Give It To Dogs With Allergies), Do Not Give To Sick Or Underweight Dogs, Do Not Give Within A Mont Of Any Vax, Etc. The Vets Even Have To Take A Class On The Web That Fort Dodge Set Up.*


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

About a week after I lost one of my shepherd/huskey mixes I passed by a hallway in the house and glanced up the hall. There at the end of the hallway was my Ginger. When I looked back, she was gone.

I believe that the souls of animals sometimes linger behind a short while before going to the bridge. There are just too many incidences of people seeing or sensing their departed pets to believe otherwise.

You are not nuts or anything, just sensitive.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I saw my Dalmatian after he passed. I walked into the shed where we kept his food & there he was, laying in his usual spot-big goofy tongue hanging out to one side as always. I knelt down to grab him & he was gone, all that was left was a paw print on the dusty floor.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

People may not believe and that's OK - as long you do, then Rainbow Bridge lives. Skyler has visited me many times and led me down paths I didn't know were there.


----------



## finnegan (Dec 7, 2006)

I swear I heard Finnegan wimpering the day he died. He would only wimper when he really had to go to the bathroom and it usually was when we were already in bed. I can't believe I ever thought it was a hassle.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

After my mom put down our Family American eskimo in March, She swears that she comes back to visit... she can hear her nails on the floor.. and she hears her bark at nite!! My mom now has a new dog, and she has been picking up habits that our old dog had.. My mom swears The eskimo is there teaching the new one!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I truly believe they come and see us or give us a sign that there OK. Here is a picture of little Peanut, who was given to me shortly after Spice passed at age 8 years old. Nothing was done or edited to the pictures that's how it showed up on the computer when I downloaded it from the camera.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> I truly believe they come and see us or give us a sign that there OK. Here is a picture of little Peanut, who was given to me shortly after Spice passed at age 8 years old. Nothing was done or edited to the pictures that's how it showed up on the computer when I downloaded it from the camera.


Heidi, you have to tell the story of how you got Peanut, that was one of the most touching stories.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

After my first dog, Patches, died, I would catch a glimpse of her peeking around the corner at me, I would hear the jingle of her tags, etc. She's the only one of my dogs who did this. I prayed for a visit from Toby so I would know he was alright, but it never happened.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Up until recently I could feel my yorkie laying by my feet or behind my knees at night. I could actually feel the blanket laid down and her breathing. That was her favorite place to lay at night. I actually sat up and there wasnt anything there. 
I truly believe that they can come back to comfort us and let us know they are ok.


----------



## jonesyboy (Sep 20, 2008)

We had a golden when I was in high school & college. She developed a brain tumor & went downhill very quickly. One Sunday it was obvious we had to have her put to sleep, so we were taking her in the next morning. That night after I went to sleep I woke up in the middle of the night and felt Sadie walk into the room. I looked to the side of my bed fully expecting to see her there, but she wasn't - she hadn't been able to climb stairs during the past week. The next morning I found out she had died during the night. I belive it was her soul coming to say goodbye.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> Heidi, you have to tell the story of how you got Peanut, that was one of the most touching stories.


We lost Spice very quick to cancer at age 8 years old. I have a client who's son has Golden's and breeds them. I went there about 1 -2 weeks after I lost Spice. Walked in the house and started crying, because he had Lot's of Golden's Pictures on the walls. As the day went on, his son showed up and had this little bundle of fur. He told me she was mine, I said I couldn't take her. He insisted, that she was mine and his dad wanted me to have her. That's how I brought Peanut home. The second day we took pictures of her outside in the snow, the picture with the heart on her head showed up. I know it was a sign from Spice.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Champysmom said:


> Well, it has been two months since we lost of sweetheart. And, lately at night I woke up and could hear him breathing and actually moving around. I was convinced I was nuts, but then, my husband told me that he actually "saw" him lying on the floor and hear him getting a drink of water.
> 
> I know, this is one of those oddball spiritual things, but has anyone else eperienced something like this? We loved this dog so dearly, and we miss him terribly, and I am wondering if is simply our minds playing trick on us.
> 
> ...


You may thought your post was a "weird question", but it was not. And my answer to you could seem "weird" to others as well because I have not experienced any of this with the passing of Lyndi, but the weird part is I wish I could......


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't think your question/ experience is weird at all. I would say that you are very, very blessed as I believe your Champy was telling you she is ok, and that the love you shared is as real today as it was when she was physically here. That does not die.... she will be with you always. And perhaps she is hoping that by coming to you, it will help in your grief process and her way of wanting you to be ok...... Many, many hugs to you and your husband.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

I officially have goosebumps. Everytime I read each of these stories I got the chills. Simply amazing. Really. I want to go back and read them again, but I'm afraid I'll cry.
I've never had quite an experience like that but when I was 12 the Golden I grew up with (Brutus) died. He was also 12, so that really shows that we really did grow up together, and we were SO close. I remember after he died I had a dream about him being happy and running around. I never had a dream like that since, but even being so young I realized that was his way of saying goodbye.
Our dogs are amazing aren't they!?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2008)

Last night I heard a rustling in the kitchen and Daiseys tags jangle. We lost her last week.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

I know how you are feeling and your not mad or weird

we had Sally for 16 1/2 years, she was a lovely collie cross and the best dog in the world 
we had been planning a new puppy for a while and we had booked a puppy which was due feb 07 Sally had been poorly a while she kept going off her legs so we knew we didnt have long left with her but she suddenly rallied round and seemed to be stronger again 
we found out around the same time that the mating hadnt taken so our puppy was no longer on its way so we booked a puppy for the next mating and Ruby was born 23rd sept 07, Sally had a fall on the evening of oct 1st and went off her legs completely, she lost control of her bladder and bowel so we knew her time had come, we were upset at what we knew we had to do but also upset that Sally wouldnt get to see Ruby and people would think that because of our new puppy we didnt want our "old" dog anymore 
Sally went to sleep forever on 2nd oct and we felt completely lost without her we felt her everywhere but thought it was because we were grieving so much so never said anything to each other until one day when Claire (daughter) said she had just seen Sally walk through the door into the living room and all the other occasions that we had felt/sensed her came tumbling out, we had all heard her feet tip tapping on the wooden floor, the loose step outside that she always used to jump on when she was outside making its usual clonking noise, her tags on her collar jangling as she walked /moved and I have felt her head on my lap as I have been sitting at the computer, recently I was looking at her picture which is on the computer table and I was chatting away to her when I felt a very familiar head on my lap but then it felt heavier than before I looked down and there was Ruby looking at me just the way Sally used to, it was so sad but lovely at the same time she had never done it before or since but she chose the time when I was deep in thought with Sally and either Ruby knew that or Sally asked Ruby to do it I dont know but it was so precious.
Baz had a dream not long after we lost Sally and he still cant talk about it without crying, Sally as you would imagine at 16 1/2 was very doddery and walked very stiffly but he dreamt she was running towards him in this beautiful field she was bounding about like a youngster for ages until Baz saw some gates in the distance, Sally went running towards the gates and lay down just in front of them and looked back at him before he woke up, he believes she was just letting him know she was ok and would be waiting at the gates for him when he was ready to join her 
we felt so bad and down after losing Sally until Ruby's breeder said that she believed Sally held on till our new baby was born, even keeping going in the feb when the mating wasnt successful, so that we wouldnt be lonely when she had to leave us and this was a big comfort to us, the few weeks from losing Sally to Ruby's coming home were the lonliest I have ever felt in my life and I have vowed to never be without a dog ever again


----------



## blacktri99 (Sep 5, 2008)

When I had to put Ranger down my wife woke up the next morning to his barking and woke me up, and we both went out to his crate to let him out before we realized/woke up to remember that he was gone, for about a week i heard him moving around in his crate, and an occassional bark. Rangers death was really hard on me and I really do believe it was him trying to tell me it was OK and he was free of his seazures. So no I do not believe you are nuts.

Jim


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> You may thought your post was a "weird question", but it was not. And my answer to you could seem "weird" to others as well because I have not experienced any of this with the passing of Lyndi, but the weird part is I wish I could......


Rob,

These experiences don't always happen right away and can appear in ways you wouldn't expect. Some signs are very subtle, others more dramatic. While you may not "see" her she may send you a sign.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

All these stories are so touching. It's just wonderful how our beloved dogs communicate with us even after death.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I normally stay away from the Rainbow Bridge section ESPECIALLY at work, it makes me cry so hard. However I am glad I saw this thread it give me hope.

I have not experienced a dearly departed dog as you folks have however after Kayla died, Maxine's predecessor, there was more than one occasion Max would look at me with a uniquely Kayla look on her. I just knew Kayla was Max's guardian angel. (tears are welling, I am such a sap)

Regarding Peanut's story, I had a similar gift. I had a WONDERFUL golden named Amber. She was my right hand and went every where with me. For almost 4 years we were inseparable. She was hit by a garbage truck on the farm I worked for property. I saw it happen and don't honestly know how. The garbage truck drivers were innocent, they never saw her. That night I was in my room ready for bed, crying missing my girl, when the middle son of the people I worked for came in with his fiance. They had sorry expressions on their faces, I said "I take it you heard", they just looked at me. Then this little golden nose poked out of Kenneth's coat. She was so beautiful. They had gone out that night to get me a pup, bless their generous souls. Though I think that was the first time the owner kept the pup up all night crying. I named her Kachina, supposedly Hopi Indian for "gift from a friend".


----------



## jlturk (Aug 5, 2008)

I recently lost my Noodles almost two months ago and I thought I was going nutsl. I would hear distinct doggie steps on my hardwood floor knowing that my other dog was with me or still sleeping (she's a bulldog and pretty lazy). I don't think it was my mind playing tricks on me because I'm usually preoccupied doing something else but immediately catch attention of it once I hear the 'tick' 'tick' sound of doggie nails hitting the hardwood practically every morning. 

I honestly think my grief kept her around and it was her way of comforting me -- she always did. Just recently we got a new golden puppy named Stella and has us helped tremendously coping with Noodles passing. Oddly enough, I haven't heard the doggie steps in over two weeks.


----------



## Ruger (May 12, 2008)

MyBaileyGirl said:


> I officially have goosebumps. Everytime I read each of these stories I got the chills. Simply amazing. Really. I want to go back and read them again, but I'm afraid I'll cry.
> I've never had quite an experience like that but when I was 12 the Golden I grew up with (Brutus) died. He was also 12, so that really shows that we really did grow up together, and we were SO close. I remember after he died I had a dream about him being happy and running around. I never had a dream like that since, but even being so young I realized that was his way of saying goodbye.
> Our dogs are amazing aren't they!?


 
I got the same thing- chills and started makin me tear up. I didn't have Shiloh very long... she got away one day and got hit by a car- believe me, I know its my fault and I will ever have guilt for it... she was a gift to me from my mom and actually turned out to be a gift for both of us... after something tragic happened with my ex-stepfather. She was such an incredible girl. I also had my Mollie girl put down the day after this Valentines Day (God rest her soul)... and with both of them... Ive felt their presence. Shiloh would go walkin down the hall her tap tap of her nails on the floor. And Mollie has woken me up and sometimes startled me with her cold wet nose touching my arm, hand, or face. I saw Shiloh a couple times walkin in or out of my room or down the hallway. I used to think I was nuts too- its comforting to see that a lot of yall have had the same extraordinary experiences. I treasure them and am amazed how they can lighten your spirit just when you need it.


----------



## Murphy1029 (Jan 8, 2008)

My daughter woke up crying at 2:45 am. When my husband and I got up to tend to her, he had sharp chest pains, unlike anything he's ever felt. The vet called us that morning to tell us Rufus had passed sometime during the night. Not a day goes by that I don't carry guilt that we weren't there for him when died, that he died alone (still makes me cry when I think about it) On the 1 year anniversary of his death, I woke up at 2:45 wide awake, immediately my thoughts went to him. 

Looking back now, I truly believe this was his way of saying goodbye.


----------

